# Pet Snail



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, I've always thought you could set up some awesome photos with a snail too, not sure why but they are so neat looking and if you had a pet one you could set up whatever photos you wanted much easier!!! hehe


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

You should name your future pet snail Gary!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

A SNAIL! Can you get a lesser maintainence pet than that? Wow! If it were me, I take it up one notch and get a newt....they have 4 legs and a tail. Glue a tiny piece of poodle fur on it for a tiny topknot and you'll have the latest fad in dogs...a hairless newtadoodle.


----------

